# pyörykkä



## Gavril

Päivää,

I just learned of the existence of the word “pyörykkä” (thanks to this thread). Since I’ve hardly seen the word used in written texts, I imagine it’s not very common, but would it at least be correct/understandable in the following contexts?

_Ympyrää vastaa kolmannessa ulottuvuudessa pyörykkä._

_Jalkapalloa pelataan nakhasta ommellulla pyörykällä._

_Hän keräsi lunta pyörykiksi käyttääkseen niitä seuraavassa lumisodassa._

Kiitos!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril, your sentences are hilarious at best.  Besides, there are some typos. I don't think I have ever heard a Finn use "pyörykkä" in any of the ways you suggest.


----------



## kirahvi

I don't think _pyörykkä_ is ever used for other than food related terms. Many kinds of ball shaped foods can be called _pyörykkä_, like _kalapyörykkä_ or _kasvispyörykkä_, but for example using _jäätelöpyörykkä_ instead of _jäätelöpallo_ would sound completely out of place.


----------



## Gavril

I'm sorry for the (unintentional) absurdity of my sentences. Before posting this thread, I consulted two dictionaries, and both seemed to give "pyörykkä" a more open (not necessarily food-related) definition: WSOY simply translates it as "ball", and suomisanakirja.fi gives the definition,



> pyöreä kuvio tai muodostuma, pyörylä, pallonen. Ruok. liha- tai kalamurekeseoksesta tms. muotoiltuja paistaen tai keittäen kypsennettyjä pallosia, pulla (2). esim. _Liha-, kala-, sienipyörykkä. Jauhelihasta tehtyjä pyöryköitä._



Granted, the example phrases all have to do with food, but the initial definition ("A round figure or formation, a circle, a little ball") seems more general.


----------

